# Official: George signs with the Mavericks



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/080206dnspomavslede.44b8add.html
" The Mavericks will probably make only one more off-season addition: a third power forward. They will explore sign-and-trade possibilities for Keith Van Horn that could land another veteran for that role.

Pops Mensah-Bonsu, a 6-9, 240-pound undrafted rookie who played with the Mavericks’ summer league team, could be signed if the team opts for a developmental player. "


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Another player who has experience in the playoffs and can give us more depth


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

K-Mart, Mark Cuban plz make it happen!!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> K-Mart, Mark Cuban plz make it happen!!


 What would be the trade if we were going for K-Mart?

Sign and Trade KVH/George/Filler

for K-Mart/Filler

?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

POPS PLz KTHNX


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> K-Mart, Mark Cuban plz make it happen!!


you do know that Dirk plays 42 minutes a game...when would Kenyon play?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He could back up at SF too, and we could move Dirk to C or SF to put him into the line up... ?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

KMart would disrupt this team. Leave him in Denver.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

All we need is Pops and then I'll be confident we have the league's best personnel.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> All we need is Pops and then I'll be confident we have the league's best personnel.


One thing for sure is that we'll have the deepest team AGAIN...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> What would be the trade if we were going for K-Mart?
> 
> Sign and Trade KVH/George/Filler
> 
> ...


Dampier, KVH and George.


Dragnsmke1 said:


> you do know that Dirk plays 42 minutes a game...when would Kenyon play?


First of all Dirk is not going to average 42 minutes a game next year. 
C - K-Mart, Diop, DJ Menga
PF - Dirk, K-Mart, Croshere
SF - Howard, Stackhouse, Dirk
SG - Terry or Buckner, Stackhouse, Ager
PG - (Terry IF Buckner starts) Harris, Johnson, Terry


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

I would never start K-Mart at center. He'd get demolished. I wouldn't start him anywhere except the PF spot, and since we already have a capable PF, leave him in Denver. Why is everyone hatin' on Damp?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Stinger said:


> Why is everyone hatin' on Damp?


No hate, just money. Damp's contract would be needed to offset K-Mart's (in addition to George or KVH, Denver's choice) if the rumors are true.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Stinger said:


> I would never start K-Mart at center. He'd get demolished. I wouldn't start him anywhere except the PF spot, and since we already have a capable PF, leave him in Denver. Why is everyone hatin' on Damp?


Why not? he's a good rebounder and defender. Most teams have small Centers and besides we have Diop backing him up.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> No hate, just money. Damp's contract would be needed to offset K-Mart's (in addition to George or KVH, Denver's choice) if the rumors are true.


I love Damp but "Damp's contract would be needed to offset K-Mart's".


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

M F F L said:


> What would be the trade if we were going for K-Mart?
> 
> Sign and Trade KVH/George/Filler
> 
> ...


Can't trade George until mid-December, since Dallas just now signed him.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I would've rather had Pops then him. He's nice to have, but we wouldn't be worse without him :whoknows:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Keep Martin in Denver.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll continue to say no to Martin, but Nugs can take KVH and keep the change.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Keep Diop and center, trade dampier for ANYTHING. K-mart is washed up and is not the anserw.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't want K-Mart. I wouldn't want Damp out, he's not bad for a backup center, if it weren't for his insane salary.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't know why people want Dampier traded. He is a big reason the mavs got to the finals and he did his job against Shaq and Duncan. Duncan though is pretty much unguardable when he is healthy and Shaq played way below par in the finals. Diop is the answer to the more athletic teams while Dampier is the better option against low post players.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> I don't know why people want Dampier traded. He is a big reason the mavs got to the finals and he did his job against Shaq and Duncan. Duncan though is pretty much unguardable when he is healthy and Shaq played way below par in the finals. Diop is the answer to the more athletic teams while Dampier is the better option against low post players.


Nobody wants Dampier to get traded but if the Mavericks want to sign K-Mart then the only way is to get rid of Dampier.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Kenyon Martin is a power forward and last I saw Dirk is playing that position so either Kenyon Martin accepts being a backup (which he won't) or Martin has to play out of position at the center which I think would be stupid. He is way undersized there.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> Kenyon Martin is a power forward and last I saw Dirk is playing that position so either Kenyon Martin accepts being a backup (which he won't) or Martin has to play out of position at the center which I think would be stupid. He is way undersized there.


heh i thought we were still talking about Dampier getting traded now we're back on the topic? :biggrin: 
You are right but there aren't many big Centers anymore (OR Centers that can score), he's a good defender and a good rebounder so i think he would do fine against small Centers. He would average around 25 minutes a game playing Center and maybe 10 more minutes backing up Dirk.
Now think about this, next year if we meet the Suns in the playoffs.. seriously who's going to guard Amare and Diaw? Diop on Amare and Dirk on Diaw? no way.. Dirk would get whooped and waste a lot of energy trying to guard Diaw.
C - Diop - Amare
PF - Martin - Diaw
SF - Dirk - Marion

Dirk alone created a lot of match up problems last year against the Spurs in the playoffs, with the addition of Martin there would be even more match up problems.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Do people think Devean George will actually contribute? Get backup SF minutes?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Do people think Devean George will actually contribute? Get backup SF minutes?


Probably not, i think he's only there incase of injuries.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> Probably not, i think he's only there incase of injuries.


I think he contributes becuase they get to practise against him...thats why Dirk took so long to develope...the big man he went against in practise was Shawn Bradley...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I think he contributes becuase they get to practise against him...thats why Dirk took so long to develope...the big man he went against in practise was Shawn Bradley...


That's a horrible, horrible thing to say...because it's true and I don't want to think about it.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Josh isn't playing 48 mpg...anywhere from 31-35, with the remainder split between Stack (he'll play some at the 2) and George.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I think he contributes becuase they get to practise against him...thats why Dirk took so long to develope...the big man he went against in practise was Shawn Bradley...


I doubt it.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

t1no said:


> seriously who's going to guard Amare and Diaw? Diop on Amare and Dirk on Diaw? no way.. Dirk would get whooped and waste a lot of energy trying to guard Diaw.
> C - Diop - Amare
> PF - Martin - Diaw
> SF - Dirk - Marion
> ...


If they use that lineup I expect Josh Howard to guard Diaw and Dirk to guard Marion anyways. Devean George would also be a good player to put on Diaw. Diop, Dampier, and Mbenga should do as fine as anyone to guard Amare.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> If they use that lineup I expect Josh Howard to guard Diaw and Dirk to guard Marion anyways. Devean George would also be a good player to put on Diaw. Diop, Dampier, and Mbenga should do as fine as anyone to guard Amare.


Josh Howard guarding Diaw? Diaw is a lot stronger than Josh Howard and he has really improved his low post moves.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Josh Howard did better than anyone else on the mavs team in guarding Diaw. Howard's length I think would bother Diaw. Diaw though was able to exploit Stackhouse but I would rather have Diaw posting up than going around the centers.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> Josh Howard did better than anyone else on the mavs team in guarding Diaw. Howard's length I think would bother Diaw. Diaw though was able to exploit Stackhouse but I would rather have Diaw posting up than going around the centers.


"Diaw posting up than going around the centers."
"C - Diop - Amare
PF - Martin - Diaw
SF - Dirk - Marion"
But since that's not going to happen, JHo is the only player we have that can defend Diaw. Diaw last year could have easily taken advantage of JHo with his strength and size, i can only see him improve even more from last year so if we match against the Suns in the playoffs we better watch out for him.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't fear him as much as you do. I think with Amare clogging up the middle will allow less opportunities for Diaw as would Tim Thomas allow because of his outside shooting. Maybe there is more talent on the floor but the chemistry won't be as good on offense as last year. With Diaw at center that's a different story. Diaw I feel was able to exploit the fact he had all that open space with 4 outside shooters last year and no one clogging the paint.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> I don't fear him as much as you do. I think with Amare clogging up the middle will allow less opportunities for Diaw as would Tim Thomas allow because of his outside shooting. Maybe there is more talent on the floor but the chemistry won't be as good on offense as last year. With Diaw at center that's a different story. Diaw I feel was able to exploit the fact he had all that open space with 4 outside shooters last year and no one clogging the paint.


I agree but he has really improved his outside shooting and even if we have players clogging the paint, Amare will be the one getting all the attention.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

M F F L said:


> He could back up at SF too, and we could move Dirk to C or SF to put him into the line up... ?


Dirk, Center? Umm, no.


He's been doing too good to be moved to a new position.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> Dirk, Center? Umm, no.
> 
> 
> He's been doing too good to be moved to a new position.


 I was talking about temporarily, we all know that Jet isnt a Point but he was starting there temporarily.

I was saying if he was injected into the line up we could either move Dirk to the 3 (SF) or the 5(C) to make rrom for him...


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

M F F L said:


> I was talking about temporarily, we all know that Jet isnt a Point but he was starting there temporarily.
> 
> I was saying if he was injected into the line up we could either move Dirk to the 3 (SF) or the 5(C) to make rrom for him...


That would really call some disturbance and droughts for Dirk, him having to get used to it. Jet played the point pretty good actually, also Harris.


----------

